# visit visa and interviews.



## vs1969 (Jan 11, 2013)

I live in India, and want to migrate to NZ.
I have been a software tester (Automation with QTP and Selenium) for the past 10 years.
I don't have any Job/Job offer.
So, I just got 125 points in the EOI (if 140, then my EOI will definitely be selected).

If I come to NZ with visiting visa, can I attend the interviews for Software Testing jobs (which is on the LTSSL). And with the job offer, I can get 140 points. 

I have Selenium automation 2+ years experience. 
I have QTP automation 3+ years experience. 
Any other proper way to get a job in New Zealand?

Also, please let me know about the job opportunities in NZ for Selenium/QTP automation tester.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi there

Most jobs in NZ (especially for IT) are posted onto Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site.
Although you're not supposed to job hunt on a visitors visa, many do. And you do stand more chance of getting that elusive job offer if you're in front of your potential employer.
Be aware that it's not a given though - my company won't interview anyone unless they have the correct visa already. 
And with a vistor's visa, you'll have to arrive with a return ticket.


----------



## vs1969 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks topcat83 for the reply! This is very helpful!

I would expect more advice from expats who had this same situation, or similar situation. Especially for Automation Testing jobs and probability of getting this job.

Best regards,
VS1969


----------

